# Picking out your favorite Kurt Atterberg Symphony(ies)



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

kyjo said:


> leonsm said:
> 
> 
> > Seizing the opportunity, if you folks have another composer with a similar symphonic output, please tell us. :tiphat:
> ...


----------

